# TiVo Does Not Suppport it's product



## chconnors (Oct 28, 2006)

This may be the wrong avenue for this but it is the only one I can seem to find. I just want to let other people know what frustration they may encounter if they purchase TiVo.

I made the decision to purchase TiVo rather than my Cable Providers DVR because of the TiVo Desktop feature (TiVo to Go). I was very excited about being able to download from the TiVo box to my PC and take with me or burn to DVD. 

I was leary because my cable company does not support TiVo but the rep at Tivo assured me that Tech Support would be able to walk me through any problems I might have. So I purchased a Series 2 TiVo, TiVo Wireless Adapter, and 3 years of TiVo service (up front). Considerable amount of money.

Now although TiVo itself works throught he adapter, TiVo Desktop does not see my DVR and I have no way to download shows, nor can I see my photo's or music unless I save them to Yahoo Photos. I've spent countless hours on hold and on the phone with TiVo, online in the Help Forum with no solution.

I wished I had gone with the DVR offered by my cable company....at least they take responsibility for support. Now it's too late as I can't get a refund on my 3 years of TiVo service.

I just wanted to try and make sure that anyone thinking about purchasing TiVo is aware of this problem. It could happen to you too and I'd hate for anyone else to be out this kind of money with nothing to show for it.

Thanks,

Christine


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Are you running firewall software on your computer?


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

Not sure how long you have been trying to resolve your issues. but you have come to the right place. 

I am sure the support of this forum will help you through your issues. 

1. What are the basic specs (OS, hardware) of the computer your are using.
2. What version of TiVo Desktop are you using.
3. Look in network settings for the TiVo, determine the IP address, once you do that we can try a few other things.

-Roll


----------



## chconnors (Oct 28, 2006)

Gregor said:


> Are you running firewall software on your computer?


 Yes, but I turned Windows Firewall off. And have opened up all the necessary ports on the Linksys wirelss router.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

So, you are mad a TiVo because your home network is not configured properly in order to function correctly? Interesting that your problem should shew others away from purchasing a great product.

This is definitely the right place for help, but you must provicde more information in order for those here to help you.

What kind of router are you using? 
DSL or Cable?
OS? 
PC is wireless?
What kind of network setup are you using?


----------



## chconnors (Oct 28, 2006)

I appreciate it. I've actually gone through all this with Support and on the TiVo Help Forum but if you're willing, I'll try it again. I feel like I've been ripped off. I'm on with TiVo Tech Support (yet again) and he's telling me that it's something on my end and they can't do anything about it. Very frustrating.

I'm Running XP, and Version 2.3 a of TiVo Desktop
My Wireless Network IP address is: 192.168.1.102

I'm so confused and frustrated at this point that I'm actually in tears over it. That's so silly!!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

chconnors said:


> I'm on with TiVo Tech Support (yet again) and he's telling me that it's something on my end and they can't do anything about it. Very frustrating.


It is. The issue is now getting the problem found and fixed, which with the genius here on these boards will not be much of a challenge.


----------



## chconnors (Oct 28, 2006)

Linksys Wireless Router WRT54G v3
I'm on cable through Cox Cable
I don't know what kind of network I have. How can I tell? I used to have a desktop and a laptop connected on the network but never used the desktop so put it in a closet. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## chconnors (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't know how, but I've been turning off things and deleting applications left and right and I can now see my Now Playing List using TiVo Desktop. Then I turned my Virus Protection and my Firewall back on. And it still seems to see it.

I lost a lot of applications in the process but at least I can now use the product.

I thank you all of your help and will definitely keep this site bookmarked. I just wished that Tech Support had been as helpful as all you people.

Regards,

Christine


----------



## drpr (Nov 16, 2006)

supasta said:


> So, you are mad a TiVo because your home network is not configured properly in order to function correctly? Interesting that your problem should shew others away from purchasing a great product.


It's great that people on the forum are helpful, but I have to agree with Christine's frustration about not getting support from Tivo. I wasted money and time buying wireless hardware TiVo support told me to buy, only to find they were not compatible with TiVo's hardware. I had figured that customer support at TiVo would surely know what was compatible!


----------



## chconnors (Oct 28, 2006)

No I'm not mad at TiVo because my home network wasn't configured in a way that was compatible with Tivo.....I'm mad because when thinking about purchasing it I told the Customer Service rep that I didn't know much about networking and didn't want to get into a problem where I could make it work. If I went with the cable company, they support their product. At that time I was told "we'll be able to help you with any problem you may run into in getting it all to work". Then when I had a problem, they said "it's your networks problem, we can't help you". I think they will tell you anything to sell the product and serice but don't stand behind it.

If it wasn't for this forum, I would be out of luck and TiVo would do nothing.

Just wanted to clear up why I was/am disappointed in TiVo.

Christine


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Definately come here before you call Tivo support. I've had the good fortune NOT to have to call tech support (yet, knock on wood) because of this forum.

Also, check out the other support forums on Tivo's website. Tivo users post there too. Here's a link:

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/index.jsp?WT.svl=nav

Steve


----------



## Hokie-Dave (Feb 19, 2006)

One other thing you may want to do, especially after you have a significant amount of tivo files saved on your PC is to make sure you exclude your "Tivo Recordings" folder from your anti virus active scan. Once this folder gets too big, Tivo Desktop will never open, it will time out while your anti-virus takes its' time scanning the files in the folder.

dave


----------



## dubluv (Mar 3, 2006)

Hokie-Dave said:


> One other thing you may want to do, especially after you have a significant amount of tivo files saved on your PC is to make sure you exclude your "Tivo Recordings" folder from your anti virus active scan. Once this folder gets too big, Tivo Desktop will never open, it will time out while your anti-virus takes its' time scanning the files in the folder.
> 
> dave


in addition to what dave said, numerous AV programs interfere with TTG. i'm using CA antivirus, and unless i put it into a 'snooze' mode, tivo desktop will not even start. Christine, are you running a firewall? there are settings you need to check to make sure your pc see's the tivo, and allows transfers between it and tivo. also, if you're using a wireless network, is it using WEP or WPA security? if so, you need to run either no security or WEP, and then you have to input the newly generated password into the tivo setup. hopefully this makes sense to you. post your exact type of hardware, and any settings related to the network your pc and tivo use, and we'll get it right for you.


----------

